# Kourtney Kardashian on cosleeping



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

http://celebritybabies.people.com/20...-son-to-sleep/


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

David Bowie and his wife had a baby a couple of months after my oldest was born and I remember reading this great quote from her, wish I could find it, about him keeping the baby in the bed with them.


----------



## Icehockey18 (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome! If more mainstream 'famous' mamas admitted to things like this (bc I'm sure more do it!) maybe it would become more accepted! I know that's sad to say, but it's true!


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm glad she can be so honest about it!


----------



## FloridaBorn (Nov 28, 2009)

Most of the comments are disappointing, though...


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

There are a wide variety of comments but almost all are along the lines of: "this is what we did, but you should follow your instincts" I think that's about as positive as I would ever expect.


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

That's pretty awesome. I agree with pp the comments were the most impressive part to me. I usually avoid reading comments on articles like these because they get my blood pressure up, but these folks were pretty supportive over all.

Everyone I know has coslept with their kids. My mom still cosleeps with my nephew who she adopted and he is nearly six. She coslept with me til I was ready to go, all my cousins, and grandmothers did it. They didn't know they were doing anything controversial though, it is just the way things were/are. It is instinct.


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

When I saw this a few days ago I was a little disappointed in her lack of conviction that she was doing what was best for her baby/family. I don't follow her on tv or anywhere for that matter and yesterday some friends were talking about how she was on tv, on a yatch doing shots, testing her breast milk for alcohol content (the next morning she was surprised to learn that there was still detectable levels in her bm). If this is the kind of things she is doing I really hope she is not co sleeping and I will hold out for a much more respectable celebrity endorsement!


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

"some friends were talking about how she was on tv, on a yatch doing shots, testing her breast milk for alcohol content (the next morning she was surprised to learn that there was still detectable levels in her bm). If this is the kind of things she is doing I really hope she is not co sleeping and I will hold out for a much more respectable celebrity endorsement!"

nak
wow. i think i might be too liberal or something! lol. watching it-i wasn't for a second thinking she was a bad mother or endorsement. she went out for 1 night w/ her friends & drank for the 1st time in a year (this is what was said in the episode, therefore what we have to go by).

she cosleeps & ebf & said it was very impt to her for her ds to not have formula. i believe she also did natural cb. i remember seeing it & her OB having her pull the baby out herself.

personally, i have never known anyone who actually tried the test strips & bothered dumping the milk. i (and all the BF moms I know IRL) will have a few beers or glasses of wine, over the course of the evening, with dinner/dessert & not worry at all about nursing our babes.

Thomas Hale (Meds & Mother's Milk) has given the ok for medications far worse than alcohol. I kind of thought these days, bf'ing experts were not as concerned with alcohol in BM?


----------



## MommatoAandA (Jun 4, 2010)

It was nice to read a lot of the responses saying trust your intuition and moms not totally outright bashing co-sleeping. I coslept with my youngest and not my oldest, they both happen to be very different children and I am still on the fence about cosleeping. Every baby IS different. I think whatever lets mom and baby get the most and most quality sleep is what WORKS. Cosleeping did not work for my first. She disliked it. Kourtney sounds like a good mommy and it sounds like she follows her intuition. The first step in being a great parent!


----------

